# Silent Sixty Transducer



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I have an Eagle Silent Sixty depth finder that's needs a transducer, anyone know where I can get a hold of one, thanks.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Your best bet would be ebay


----------

